# Looking to find a charter in Greece (Scorpios Sailing?)



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been online looking for the past couple days for a good company to charter a crewed yacht for next June. Does anyone know of a reputable company that I could get in touch with? And also does anyone know of Scorpios Sailing? They seem to be the ones I would leaning towards but I can only find one review and would like to get more feedback on them before I put any money down.


----------



## blackkevlar (Mar 22, 2010)

Couple of things immediately jump out...
English company operating out of UK yachts in greece.... Make sure they have Greek commercail flags and not UK flags or else they are illegal poaching charters in greek waters...
Crew is all english... which is good, but does anyone speak GreeK? 
This is defiantely an IONIAN operation where they will day sail you to all the brit expat ports and a few local swimming holes with the rest of the tourists... the Ionian has become excessively crowded with us Brits thoughout the summer and Italians in August and September... you could do better looking for a company that offers a wider range of cruising grounds on the other side Aegean... Argolic,Saronic, Sparodes, Cyclades,Dodecanese... just a few different island groups..


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you know of any good charter companies that sail in those areas?


----------



## blackkevlar (Mar 22, 2010)

Look at these sites... we used on eof them last year and had a great time

EXADAS.gr

Crewed sailing vacations Greece

Yacht Charter Greece,Yacht Charter Greece sail holidays sailing Greece greek Islands

good luck


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Blackkevlar's comments about the Ionian are partly/mostly valid. Nevertheless, Skorpios chartering enjoys an excellent reputation. Other companies that I would definitely recommend are FYLY (http://www.fyly.gr/) and Nomicos Yachts (http://www.nomicos-yachts.com/Home.2.0.html). Since I like to sail on Jeanneau built boats rather than on Bavaria ones, I'm more inclined to charter from FYLY who mainly offer boats managed by Moorings. I also suggest that you pay a little extra so that the boat is just over five years old but not much older!


----------

